# Review: Canon EOS 5DS R by PhotographyBLOG



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 16, 2015)

```
PhotographyBLOG has completed their review of the Canon EOS 5DS R, which has started shipping in small numbers. They came away impressed with the resolving power of the new 50.6mp sensor and highly recommend the camera.</p>
<p>I suspect we’re going to see 20 reviews over the next week for the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R, we’ll likely be putting links to those reviews in a single post.</p>
<p>From PhotographyBLOG:</p>
<blockquote><p>The sheer level of detail that can obtained from the 5Ds and a high-quality lens like the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM is difficult to ignore once you’ve experienced it, though, so if you can commit both financially and in terms of time to the Canon EOS 5Ds, we’d whole-heartedly recommend it.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/canon_eos_5ds_review" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></strong> | <strong>Canon EOS 5DS R: </strong><a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DS.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a><strong> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## longtallkarl (Jun 16, 2015)

unless i'm mistaken, this is a review of the 5ds, not the 5dsr.

-k


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 16, 2015)

longtallkarl said:


> unless i'm mistaken, this is a review of the 5ds, not the 5dsr.
> 
> -k



+1


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 16, 2015)

Is it just me, but with so much similar to the 5D3 other than the sensor, isn't the DR and High ISO performance really the only thing folks need to see reviewed to make a decision on buying one of these?

I mean: the pixels will be there. The other features are basically straight off the 5D3. So the remaining unknowns are what is new -- the sensor, and how it performs. Did the DR improve? Did chasing all those pixels jack up high ISO noise compared to the other FF options? ...and that's it, right? (Perhaps a moire test to make sure the 5DSr doesn't go bonkers on specific gridded/textured subjects?)

Am I oversimplifying this, or is it truly that simple? Is the shutter release delay feature of big concern to landscapers, perhaps?

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 16, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Is it just me, but with so much similar to the 5D3 other than the sensor, isn't the DR and High ISO performance really the only thing folks need to see reviewed to make a decision on buying one of these?
> 
> I mean: the pixels will be there. The other features are basically straight off the 5D3. So the remaining unknowns are what is new -- the sensor, and how it performs. Did the DR improve? Did chasing all those pixels jack up high ISO noise compared to the other FF options? ...and that's it, right? (Perhaps a moire test to make sure the 5DSr doesn't go bonkers on specific gridded/textured subjects?)
> 
> Am I oversimplifying this, or is it truly that simple? Is the shutter release delay feature of big concern to landscapers, perhaps?


Yes, that makes sense.
What makes 5DS and 5DSR different cameras of the already known 5D Mark iii is the sensor, and image quality. At this point, the doubts relate to the level of noise, dinamic range and color depth. Obviously, the capacity of sharpness will be higher.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 16, 2015)

Regarding your query on Moire and such with 5DS vs 5DSR:

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-5ds-sr/5

I found this sufficiently put things to bed for me. 

Bear in mind this was NOT a production model, but a test model. It doesn't have the 5DS, but moire should look akin to other Canon LPF models like the 5D3...

Also, The Canon is using the $400 85mm lens (still very good lens) but the others are all using far more expensive glass. The Nikon had mirror lock-up engaged. Canon did not. Just a couple things worth taking into account.




ajfotofilmagem said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, but with so much similar to the 5D3 other than the sensor, isn't the DR and High ISO performance really the only thing folks need to see reviewed to make a decision on buying one of these?
> ...


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 16, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Bear in mind this was NOT a production model, but a test model. It doesn't have the 5DS, but moire should look akin to other Canon LPF models like the 5D3...
> 
> Also, The Canon is using the $400 85mm lens (still very good lens) but the others are all using far more expensive glass. The Nikon had mirror lock-up engaged. Canon did not. Just a couple things worth taking into account.



Thx.

Roger Cicala just tested a highly rated short, standard and long lens on _*production*_ 5DS and 5DSr rigs with mirror lock-up and such. He also tested a fairly beat-up EF 50 f/1.4 to see how well an ordinary lens benefited from the added resolution:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/06/canon-5ds-and-5ds-r-initial-resolution-tests

It's not a comprehensive test with multiple copies of everything, and it just speaks to resolution. But it gives a flavor of what we might expect resolution-improvement-wise with a range of FLs.

- A


----------



## dak723 (Jun 16, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Is it just me, but with so much similar to the 5D3 other than the sensor, isn't the DR and High ISO performance really the only thing folks need to see reviewed to make a decision on buying one of these?



This camera is all about the increased resolution. The DR and High ISO performance are not the priorities and have been stated to be about the same as the previous Canon models, although some of the reviewers have been reporting some improvements. The need (or want) of having all those MPS and increased resolution is the reason to get this camera.


----------



## canonvoir (Jun 17, 2015)

dak723 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, but with so much similar to the 5D3 other than the sensor, isn't the DR and High ISO performance really the only thing folks need to see reviewed to make a decision on buying one of these?
> ...



It should have been all about the increased resolution, improved DR, and higher ISO performance. I don't think you pay $4,000 for more pixels after seeing what Sony has managed to do (excluding the a7r ii since we don't have it in our hands yet). 

The specifications on paper push me to ordering a Sony and just taking my chances. The a7r ii specifications are very attractive and Sony has stated it has better high ISO than the a7r. If that statement alone is true, then I am wondering what Canon has been doing besides pounding sand up their...

I guess I am just struggling as to why Canon is falling further behind every year (Sony releasing body after body with good improvements each time really make me scratch my head at Canon's sensor tech). If I did not photograph sports, I would get rid of my Canon gear. 

I have whined enough here. I am just not blown away by the reviews of these two new cameras and and want so badly to be.


----------



## KAS (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been shooting with 1Ds III cameras since they came out and have also been shooting a 5D3 since that came out. I mostly do weddings, portraits, and travel stuff. 

I JUST picked up my 5DsR today. Went for a short walk and snapped a few photos of brick walls and such (really boring stuff). Just handheld the way I would normally shoot.

I was astounded by the clarity in these photos. Definitely impressed. 

Here's an example...shot in less than ideal situation. 
Shot in RAW with Canon 50L ISO 100, 5.6, 1/100, while holding a dog. Then processed in LR.

1st image is Straight out of the camera
2nd image is the settings applied to it in LR. This was not exactly an HDR image, but I lifted the shadows slightly for balance.
3rd image is the resulting effect of those settings.
4th is a 100% crop of the Casino sign. That sign is quite a ways off.

I can say, as far as I'm concerned, and for my uses, this is a fantastic camera. I'm glad I went with the R.

p.s., I snapped a bunch of photos of brick walls and patterns trying to get moire, but couldn't. Not sure what it will take.


----------



## leGreve (Jun 17, 2015)

the question is.... will anyone REALLY notice the difference, once you are done and saved as jpg in a web friendly size?

I seriously doubt it.

http://petapixel.com/2015/06/16/canon-5ds-and-5ds-r-initial-resolution-tests/


----------



## Freddell (Jun 17, 2015)

canonvoir said:


> It should have been all about the increased resolution, improved DR, and higher ISO performance. I don't think you pay $4,000 for more pixels after seeing what Sony has managed to do (excluding the a7r ii since we don't have it in our hands yet).
> 
> I have whined enough here. I am just not blown away by the reviews of these two new cameras and and want so badly to be.



When I look at the dpreview comparison test I see the 5r blowing away the 810 and your 7R dream camera at 1600 RAW files. Just try to read the text just above the center on the frame. Very easy test. 5r shot looks similar to pentax mf. Phase One still looks better. Imagine how a 100mm macro L would fare.


----------



## Bernard (Jun 17, 2015)

leGreve said:


> will anyone REALLY notice the difference, once you are done and saved as jpg in a web friendly size?
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2015/06/16/canon-5ds-and-5ds-r-initial-resolution-tests/



If you are shooting for the web, then probably not. 2 megapixels is sufficient for web use, or 8 if you want to be "4K ready."

The 5DS and its competitors are for people who print their best images.


----------



## Gordonium (Jun 17, 2015)

5Ds has more pixels and probably similar high ISO performance and more lenses! complete win over sony.
It does not need an adaptor, and it will not force you to buy expensive zeiss lenses.
It even ships 2 months earlier than A7r2. 

As a canon fanboy I am allergic to words like 'DR' and 'low iso performance/SNR' so do not reply me with those


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jun 17, 2015)

leGreve said:


> the question is.... will anyone REALLY notice the difference, once you are done and saved as jpg in a web friendly size?
> 
> I seriously doubt it.
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2015/06/16/canon-5ds-and-5ds-r-initial-resolution-tests/



Of course you are right...but then if thats all we want to do with our images, I suppose a 8mp 'old' 20d would be more than good enough. 
As far as I am concerned these megapixel monster are for guys that are careful with exposure and practice best photo techniques, don't mind using tripods, have fussy clients and want to print BIG...coming from a 4x5 film camera background back in the days this nifty fifty will be childs play!


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 17, 2015)

You can't always compose a shot in the most ideal way. Many times it's because you just can't get close enough or you don't know precisely where your moving target may wind up (try shooting dancers in studio even). 50MP gives me the ability to shoot wider than I'd like to normally to ensure I get everything I want in frame, and them crop later to the composure I'd prefer without losing resolution. If I capture a dancer in the upper right of the frame but can center it in post and STILL have 20MP on her... hello. Yeah this is huge. Or hey, I shot this model/dancer in a full pose but I really like her facial expression in this and want to get a tighter headshot out of it... done. 50MP gives tons more flexibility to photographers than just simple bigger print sizes and looks-no-better-at-normalized-for-web end results



Ivan Muller said:


> leGreve said:
> 
> 
> > the question is.... will anyone REALLY notice the difference, once you are done and saved as jpg in a web friendly size?
> ...


----------



## mike b (Jun 20, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> You can't always compose a shot in the most ideal way. Many times it's because you just can't get close enough or you don't know precisely where your moving target may wind up (try shooting dancers in studio even). 50MP gives me the ability to shoot wider than I'd like to normally to ensure I get everything I want in frame, and them crop later to the composure I'd prefer without losing resolution. If I capture a dancer in the upper right of the frame but can center it in post and STILL have 20MP on her... hello. Yeah this is huge. Or hey, I shot this model/dancer in a full pose but I really like her facial expression in this and want to get a tighter headshot out of it... done. 50MP gives tons more flexibility to photographers than just simple bigger print sizes and looks-no-better-at-normalized-for-web end results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opps youve missed that dancer ......not as much crop as most imagine only what 1.6 linearly?


----------

